# January 2007 Officer of the Month - Officer Kevin Trees of the Louisville, Kentucky



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*January 2007 Officer of the Month - Officer Kevin Trees of the Louisville, Kentucky*








The National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund (NLEOMF) has announced the selection of Officer Kevin Trees of the Louisville (KY) Metro Police Department as Officer of the Month for January 2007.

"By all accounts, Kevin Trees should have died three years ago. His body was horribly broken following a motorcycle accident and he wasn't given good odds by the doctors. But he wouldn't give up. He was determined to overcome his injuries." Sergeant Rick Saylor of the Louisville (KY) Metro Police Department describes the horrific turn of events that took place in 2003 that would forever change the life, and career of Officer Kevin Trees.

Officer Trees began his law enforcement career with the Louisville (KY) Metro Police Department in 1999. It didn't take long for Officer Trees to start making a name for himself within the department.

In August of 2000, only months from graduating the academy, Officer Trees noticed a house fire while on patrol. Immediately he called in a report and blocked traffic setting up a safe perimeter around the fire. While he was checking the status of the occupants of the home, the fire grew and quickly spread to a nearby house. Officer Trees was calling for additional help when a resident informed him that residents were still in the house where the firs had just spread. Without hesitation, Officer Trees entered the burning residence. The intense fire caused Officer Trees to be showered with shattered glass and other debris yet he continued throughout the house until he observed the last two residents exiting the building. He exited the building and continued maintaining a perimeter until help arrived. For his selfless actions that day, Officer Trees was awarded the department's "Lifesaving Award."

Less than a year later, Officer Trees alongside three fellow officers discovered a house fire as one of the officers heard breaking glass while on routine patrol and went to investigate. The officers began breaking the glass windows on the first floor in order to gain access to the house. Upon entering, they tried to battle the flames into submission but were not successful. However, they were able to control it to the point that the officers could reach the three occupants, a grandmother, mother, and child. Officer Trees was able to get to the infant and carry it out of the house safely...

Click here to read more of Officer Tree's selfless acts of bravery.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

It couldn't be more well deserved. A great Officer and we should all be proud to have a person like Kevin watching over his community.
Kevin, CONGRATULATIONS !


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Congratulations...too bad stories like this (which are more common then one would be led to believe) dont make the news to often.


----------

